# Japfest 2015 piccys



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Enjoy
just a few


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

thats your lot hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

some fantastic photographs - brilliant.....


Have you any of the outside of the R33 GTR V Spec, series III ????

looks a fantastic car! 


thanks,

jps


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing dude. No women tho  Was there the usual massive smash during the track sessions this year?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing these evogeof!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> Thanks for sharing dude. No women tho  Was there the usual massive smash during the track sessions this year?


the models went the best to be fair  
didn't watch much track action i get caught up chatting to everyone :chuckle:


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

I was hidden at the back. 



Great pics.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

evogeof said:


> the models went the best to be fair
> didn't watch much track action i get caught up chatting to everyone :chuckle:


Very true... Not as good as last year, but there was one model that was stunning, on the toyo stand


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

DINGER B said:


> Very true... Not as good as last year, but there was one model that was stunning, on the toyo stand


last year was a wash out


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

RI love the drift pics you got there. Some great track positioning going on too. Mine was there too supporting a local stand


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DINGER B said:


> * but there was one model that was stunning, on the toyo stand *


If you were on about the wide bodied Nissan GT-R that was missing its custom made wheels that cost its Owner £17k, then I can totally agree with you!

but....

If you were on about the skinny lycra clad woman basking in fake tan, I'll pass on this one thanks.

:chuckle:


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> If you were on about the wide bodied Nissan GT-R that was missing its custom made wheels that cost its Owner £17k, then I can totally agree with you!
> 
> but....
> 
> ...



You much preferred the blonde in the pics above with the three bellys and *** on the go ?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Geof, your picture taking has improved. Or did you actually bother to delete all the shitty ones before you uploaded this time?

Either way, much better than your usual photocarpetbombing activities.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> the models went the best to be fair



If you want better models at car shows, use these people; Better Models For Car Shows :chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Max Boost said:


> Geof, your picture taking has improved. Or did you actually bother to delete all the shitty ones before you uploaded this time?
> 
> Either way, much better than your usual photocarpetbombing activities.


come on max give me your mlr user name then. :chuckle::chuckle:

yes i deleted most of the crap


----------



## marco220 (Apr 16, 2015)

Amount of really good cars is smashing!!! I hope I can be part of it next year!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*You ain't gonna meet the perfect Woman at a car show....*



Clarkep said:


> *You much preferred the blonde in the pics above with the three bellys and *** on the go ? *


What the _"Newport JDM"_ Whale??

No thanks either because it reminds me of an R35 on what She must cost to maintain in beer, **** and food.....:runaway:


----------



## Q-GTR (May 3, 2015)

saw your GT-R T the premm inn when a lad from our group asked if you was Geoff you took pics of our group the 86/BRZ clan, your GT-R looked amazing and clean full respect!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Q-GTR said:


> saw your GT-R T the premm inn when a lad from our group asked if you was Geoff you took pics of our group the 86/BRZ clan, your GT-R looked amazing and clean full respect!


Cheers. Some lovely cars there that night. We always stop there it's close to track and the rooms are perfect.


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

great photos, i only wish i could have gone  is there a japfest season finale later this year? if so i will attend then.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Jayman said:


> great photos, i only wish i could have gone  is there a japfest season finale later this year? if so i will attend then.


yes thats at santachav i mean santapod :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

best car, definitely the NSX-R


----------

